# New Riders and Tipping



## Andre Asbury (Dec 19, 2016)

I love getting riders who are unfamiliar with the Uber app and am able to give them their first or second Uber trip. They mostly ask about payment and how the app works. It's so much easier to convince new Uber people that tipping is a thing rather than riders who have grown ungrateful thanks to Uber's marketing.

I can tell them the matching algorithm works really well compared to a taxi for getting them a ride quickly and isn't it nice to know what car and to see a pic of the driver before he/she arrives. Then I say the ride payment is all done electronically and I give them my estimate of the fare. Most are amazed how low it is and ask how can they tip? Even when they don't ask that, I take this as an opportunity to let them know that tipping is normal but only cash at this point. Most of them tip $5 or more, even for a short ride. Last night one guy gave me $10 cash after a minimum fare ride because he was so pleased with my insights about the area and the fact that the fare was so low. Furthermore, I take the opportunity to make sure they rate the driver as it is important to ensure that good drivers stay driving.

As a rider I always tip the driver, usually $2 for a typical ride but last weekend I left a $5 trip because my ride brought him way into the burbs where he may have a harder time getting another ride.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

if we could re-educate 1 billion other PAX


----------



## CharlS (Jan 19, 2017)

That is pretty interesting


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> if we could re-educate 1 billion other PAX


I don't have to re-educate 1 billion other pax. I just have to re-educate the pax in Atlanta.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

NachonCheeze said:


> if we could re-educate 1 billion other PAX


The Journey of a Thousand Miles begins with the first step.

I just made that up........lol


----------

